
Ship Your Enemies GDPR - peteretep
https://www.producthunt.com/posts/ship-your-enemies-gdpr
======
lacion
because we were not wasting enough money with GDPR already...

------
x38iq84n
It would be more appropriate to send it to your government agencies... Oh
wait, they exempted themselves from GDPR, how typical and how despicable.

~~~
johnnycab
It depends on where you live; to request information from government
bodies/agencies, you have to resort to various Freedom of Information laws
rather than Data Protection. However, there might be certain exemptions, which
will prevent any such pranking and unless it is sensitive information, you
will most probably be informed of the number of hours it will take to fulfil a
request and the costs involved.

